# Lightbox 2 Gallery Template?



## interrobang (Aug 22, 2010)

So I'm new to Lightroom, and webdesign in general. Basically what I want is a Web Gallery template for Lightroom 3 that incorporates the Lightbox 2 scripts, so I don't have to manually change the html file every time I want to upload or update a gallery on my website. Does anyone know of an existing template, or how I would go about creating one? For once, Google has failed me. Thanks!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 23, 2010)

Matt Campagna has shadow box gallery at theturninggate.net
I've made a few myself, but Lightbox has an issue whereby it doesn't work until the page has loaded.


----------



## johnsjason (Aug 27, 2010)

doesn't all javascript scripts have that problem as well? Since its a script, shouldn't it be fully loaded by the browser before its executed?


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 29, 2010)

Shadowbox has an init() that prevents the images from loading into the window before the browser is finished.


----------

